# The difference between CE GFX and CE turbo 35?



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey guys, I wanted to know what does the ce gfx charger do differently than the turbo 35 other than having all your info on one screen and is it worth the money?

thanks


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

I coulda swore I saw a post like this a couple weeks ago.. hmm..

Is this going to be your first charger? Do you need all its functions?
Just curious... but here you go.

http://www.competitionelectronics.com/stealth.html - Turbo35 Stealth

http://www.competitionelectronics.com/GFX.html - Turbo35 GFX

GFX nutshell it is expensive...but its a good charger. if you cant afford it, you can get away with the older version (non GFX) and be happy. Many alternatives out there.... =)
 
competition electronics website has links to "reviews" as well (where I stole that above list) hehe..


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

RCMits said:


> I coulda swore I saw a post like this a couple weeks ago.. hmm..


OK I did, I wasn't dreaming.. read this...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=95993


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

You might have seen a post similar to this one but it was not me. The reason I ask is if the GFX only as a couple of differences like the screen and color but does everthing like a turbo 35 than it may be cheaper to go with the 35, but if there are big advantages to having a GFX, than thats what I want to know?


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

I read the post you sent me on the GFX vs 35 I do see some diffrences but what does the 20amp motor run do for you, if you run a motor at 20amp on the GFX what will it tell you about the motor on screen?


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

It will tell you the amp draw. Go to the link that was posted scroll to the bottom and click on the Balak Racing review, very good review with a comparison to the older Turbo 35s. Also has screen shoots of all the functions very informative.


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

thanks for the info!!!


----------

